
Smbc: minority report - gcb0
http://www.smbc-comics.com/comic/minority-report
======
aslkdjaslkdj
Relevant analysis from propublica on an algorithm already used to set bond
rates:

Black defendants were often predicted to be at a higher risk of recidivism
than they actually were. Our analysis found that black defendants who did not
recidivate over a two-year period were nearly twice as likely to be
misclassified as higher risk compared to their white counterparts (45 percent
vs. 23 percent).

White defendants were often predicted to be less risky than they were. Our
analysis found that white defendants who re-offended within the next two years
were mistakenly labeled low risk almost twice as often as black re-offenders
(48 percent vs. 28 percent).

[https://www.propublica.org/article/how-we-analyzed-the-
compa...](https://www.propublica.org/article/how-we-analyzed-the-compas-
recidivism-algorithm)

~~~
qubex
See? It's accurate on average! /s

